# IUI and mature follicles



## lisasu (May 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm a new member so not used to all of this yet!  I'm just wondering if anyone can help me out with a bit of advice please.  I'm 26 yrs and husband 32 and we are currently attending the CRM at Walsgrave in Coventry. 

I was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries back in Feb and have been told to go down the iui route considering my tubes are fine and my age.  We did first iui (with clomid and menopur) in May which didn't work and I'm in the middle of my second attempt.  I went back to the clinic today for my 11 day scan and was told there was only one follicle developing at 16mm.  I was told to have another injection and go back tomorrow for another scan.  I'm feeling a bit emotional now as I seriously thought I'd have over cooked rather than under, as last time I had 3 nice big follicles.  My back is sore and my womb, ovaries etc feel full, like I'm about to start bleeding!  

Has anyone ever been successful with just the one?

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.  Poor hubby doesn't know what to do with himself! xxx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

yes!  first cycle i had five mature follicles and had to have follicle reduction before the insemination.  second cycle, much lower dose of drugs, and i had one dominant follicle which resulted in a BFP.
good luck!


----------



## lisasu (May 30, 2010)

Thank you for your response!  Well we went ahead with the treatment, I went back the next day after another menopur injection, and my little follicle had grown to 20mm overnight!I am now on the dreaded 2ww, and 4 days post iui I'm feeling a little crampy.  This didnt happen until much later on last time.  You never know, but I just need to stop reading into every little sign and googling 'early pregnancy symptoms!'.

Thaks again xxx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know that 1 follie was the magic number for me too! Good luck for you 2ww I know it will drive you crazy


----------

